# JDialog Close-Button inaktiv machen



## pc-world (22. Aug 2008)

Einen JDialog kann man ja mit 
	
	
	
	





```
jDialog.setDefaultCloseOperation(JDialog.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
```
 "unschließbar" machen.

Doch möchte ich, dass der Schließen-Button vom JDialog "inaktiv" aussieht.
Sollte das nicht gehen, kann man ihn auch einfach "entfernen"?


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Aug 2008)

Ich kenne jetzt keine Möglichkeit, dem JDialog diesen Button zu nehmen. Es kann daher sein, dass du eine eigene Titelleiste entwerfen musst. Das Thema hatten wir glaub ich schon mal. Versuche doch bitte mal die Forumsuche.


----------

